# B7 RS4



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Pictures HERE


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

What a fantastic looking car. Love the steering wheel and the wheels. Better start saving up then...perhaps I'll be able to afford the wheels by the time the car is released! But wot, no turbo?


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

they save the turbo for the RS6 i guess 
or isnt 420hp enough?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

It's all academic I suppose, seeing as I will unlikely ever drive no less own one.

But, I thought RS models where supposed to come with a turbo? And there is something attractive about a turbo, in terms of the extra torque and umph (technical term), tuneability, and marketability (not that it will need much marketing!). I would be really interested to see how 420 of naturally aspirating horses compares with 450 of induced.

Also, if the 2.0 TFSI is anything to go by, I would have thought a 4.2 T FSI would have sounded awesome. Then again, no doubt this 4.2 still does.

I think the S4 sounds "plain" next to the RS6. Or is it more than just turbos?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Sounds like a fantastic package, 8250 rpm from a V8  .... Really hate the look of that corporate nose though, kills the marque for me.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> It's all academic I suppose, seeing as I will unlikely ever drive no less own one.
> 
> But, I thought RS models where supposed to come with a turbo? And there is something attractive about a turbo, in terms of the extra torque and umph (technical term), tuneability, and marketability (not that it will need much marketing!). I would be really interested to see how 420 of naturally aspirating horses compares with 450 of induced.
> 
> ...


According to the stats, the new RS4 is only .2 sec slower to 62mph against the RS6. Its a totally new engine (although this sounds dubious) in the RS4 although i'm sure they are very similar. Difference in BHP is only 30 horses & the RS4 will probably be about 100KG lighter than the RS6.

On the point of engine/zorst note, the pipes on those RS4 pictures indicate the system is similar if not the same to the RS6 OEM zorst, although as i have a Milltek, it would still sound very different to mine.

I quite like it, but do like the surge of my twin turbos & given i'm pushing 520BHP soon to rise close to 550BHP, the new RS4 will not give me too much need for concern although once AmD & the likes start developing mods, it will be interesting to see where the first level of power benchmark will fall?? My guess would be around the 450BHP mark, which would crawl all over a standard RS6.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think you need to do a edit & replace exchanging S4 for RS4. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I think you need to do a edit & replace exchanging S4 for RS4. :wink:


Nah, leave him to look an idiot


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need to do a edit & replace exchanging S4 for RS4. :wink:
> ...


ha fcuking ha :lol:

I was tired & had been S4'd out over the weekend. I've edited the post now, so only looked an idiot for 36 hours :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I was tired & had been S4'd


You certainly was! :lol:


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Well I think it look as an RS should, beefy but not too overstated. The engine should be a gem (if it does what it says on the tin).Current RS6 is a special car (in my humble opinion) so a naturally aspirated engine in the in new A4 frame should be pretty good, and lets hope the rear biased 4wd helps avoid the usual criticism of mute steering...

If the RS4 is anything to go by and Audi do make an RS3.... I'll be on the waiting list... so I'll hold off on that 987 Boxster S for the time being.... :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

on the audi web site now too


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> on the audi web site now too


The wheels pic is nice too










http://www.fourtitude.com

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/ ... 1210.shtml


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

I have been on the list for so many months.

Just got official confirmation from Audi that I am top of the UK order list for a new RS4 Avant. Expected delivery is December 05.

Got to be Nogaro.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

giles said:


> I have been on the list for so many months.
> 
> Just got official confirmation from Audi that I am top of the UK order list for a new RS4 Avant. Expected delivery is December 05.
> 
> Got to be Nogaro.


Everything has to be Nogaro... :lol:


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Hey I got davidg to make me an S4 keyring too.....can't be too many of us jampott!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

giles said:


> Hey I got davidg to make me an S4 keyring too.....can't be too many of us jampott!


There's a few more with S4 keyrings that you realise.


----------

